# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Straffällig gewordene Ausländer 2010 auf Phuket

## Bagsida

*Liste auf Phuket in 2010 straffällig gewordener Ausländer*
*Stand :* 26.05.2010 (in Anlehnung an Bericht von „Phuket Wan“)

David Patricio Godoy Britain January 2 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Luca Rossetti Italy January 3 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Therry Gerrges Boulenc France January 3 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Ivan Bob Anwar Canada January 5 assault of a tuk-tuk driver at Kalim
Roberto Fasano Italy January 6 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Patrik Bonde Hamren Sweden January 6 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Nordenstent Bo Ingemar Sweden January 7 overstaying visa in Phuket City
Danial Hansen Australia January 8 theft from a house at Kamala
Villiams Joel Anthony Australia January 8 possession of marijuana at Patong
Beyls Pascal Alfred France January 10 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Millan Agudo Alejandro Spain January 9 driving a vehicle while under the influence at Patong
Mishin Mikhail Russia January 13 assault at Patong
Brian Kenneth Beattie Britain January 13 assault at Patong
Azad Bayramian Britain January 13 assault at Patong
Sami Dennai France January 17 working without work permit in Patong
Salo Ilmo Rainer Finland January 18 theft from a minimart at Patong
Erik Andreas Hagstrom Sweden January 19 possession of marijuana in Patong
Watts Andrew William Britain January 23 dangerous driving of a vehicle at Patong
Raymond Jeffrey Laval Canada January 25 driving a vehicle while under the influence at Patong
Mohammad Osmankerim Australia January 25 assault in Patong
Frint Jonathan Jeffrey Britain January 30 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Boufars Ridouana France January 30 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Thoma Gottfried Germany February 3 driving dangerously at Patong
Alexander Albert Haddad Britain February 4 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Mehdi Issa Tunisia February 4 theft from a pub in Patong 
Dmitry Bordilovskiy Russia February 5 assault
Vadim Zemlyanichenko Russia February 6 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Giorgio Zampese Italy February 8 possession of marijuna in Patong
Paul Roberth Ernst Norway February 15 possession of illegal drug at Patong
Yvon Van Eyseren Belgium February 15 fraud involving false papers at Phuket City
Gustav Mikael Berglund Sweden February 22 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Endang Subana Indonesia February 28 no visa at Patong
Cagney Reginald Ignatius Britain March 1 visa overstay at Patong
Winch Peter Martin Britain February 22 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
(Mrs) Garcia Delphine Eugenie France March 6 possession of maijuana at Kamala
Rajenderman Ramakrishnan Singapore March 10 sale of yah ba (methamphetamine) at Patong
Philip Mark Scott Britain March 10 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Roman Kopyev Kazakstan March 15 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Barrett Richard Agent United States March 13 possession of marijuana at Kamala
Benyalah Mohamed France March 16 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Daruosh Kaentaei France March 16 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
(Ms) Olga Lytkina Russia March 16 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Mehdi Issa Tunisia March 17 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Bounabi Bachir France March 19 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Errol Salih Britain March 15 bouncing a cheque in Patong
Selwiyn John Casey Britain March 15 bouncing a cheque in Patong
David Biosca Fernandez Spain March 19 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Luca Grimaldi Italy March 17 possession of marijuana at Tung Tong
Eres Bengiat Israel March 20 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
(Ms) Kwang Soo Lee South Korea March 19 no visa at Phuket City
Mark Richard Grexe Denmark march 19 visa overstay at Phuket City
Philips Ian Britain March 20 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Andrew Clements Australia March 19 sexual assault on a child at a school Thalang
Detlef Gerhard Hewer German March 17 fraud and deception at Kathu (Patong)
Kan Andreas Karlsson Sweden March 24 possession of marijuana in Patong
(Mrs) Anna Katharina Sweden March 24 possession of marijuana in Patong
Robert Anthony Parry Britain March 25 possession of valium and other prescription drugs
Bradley Thomas Miller US March 25 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Margotteao Nicolas France March 27 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Jan Wiebe Salkvist Denmark March 18 dangerous driving resulting in a death at Chalong
Andrew Rigby Britain March 30 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Bondarchenko Viatcheslav Russia March 27 possession of marijuana at Rawai
Villiam Simon Thomas Iceland April 3 visa overstay, assault police at Patong
Ryan Turgeon Canada April 4 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Zarkov Yordanivanov Afghanistan April 5 presentation of false passport at Phuket airport
(Ms) Syuleman Fatme Hahmud April 5 presentation of false passport at Phuket airport
Mehdi Issa Tunisia May 5 theft at Patong
Thomas Boberg Sweden April 7 driving a vehicle while under the influece in Patong
Enea Peto Albania April 7 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Viktor Rotzer Karavas Greece April 7 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Raymond Lloyd Wang-Afa Netherland April 8 assault in Patong
(Ms) Lydie Ragot France April 9 insurance fraud in Patong
Jeason Sebastien Riguelle Belgium April 12 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
David Marchetti Italy April 14 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Mahamadou Doucoure France April 15 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Michael Phillip Morris Australia April 15 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Keenan James Alexander Britain April 18 arrested with a child under 15 in Phuket City
Attal Andric Sydney Marcel France April 22 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong
Evgeny Dyachenko Russia April 22 driving a motorcycle while under the influence at Patong 
Baxter Gerald Wknsor Canada April 24 arrested for playing dominos and gambling at Patong
Tang Jan Han Singapore April 24 riding a jet-ski without care and causing a death at Patong
Mario Wieser Australia April 14 assault at Tung Tong, surrendered to police April 24
(Mrs) Sviatlana Svetkina Russia April 26 theft at Kathu (Patong)
Aime Louis Camille France April 22 fraud at Cherng Talay

Die jeweiligen Strafen wurden nicht bekannt gegeben, auffällig oft ist das Delikt allerdings Alkohol am Steuer.

Den Fall von Yvon Van Eyseren habe ich selbst mitbekommen, denn der war der GM von "Easy Fitness" Nähe Central Festival in Phuket Town und hat viele Member dahingehend betrogen, dass er über sehr langen Zeitraum die Raten für die Geräte nicht bezahlt hat, der Eigentümer diese dann abholen ließ, das Fitness-Studio somit geschlossen werden mußte und die Member Beiträge für nichts bezahlt haben. Ferner soll er wegen Immobilien-Betrug verurteilt worden sein und hat sich dem Ganzen dann per Flucht entzogen, wurde aber in Phuket-Town am Bus-Bahnhof erkannt und festgenommen - gut so ! 

Bagsida

----------


## schiene

Áuffallend wenig Deutsche dabei.Stellen die sich schlauer an  als die anderen oder woran liegts?

----------


## Bagsida

Genauer gesagt nur 2 - die anderen hatten entweder mehr Kohle für Schmiergeld oder weniger für Alkohol bzw. hatten ebenso viel zur Verfügung, haben es aber geschickter aufgeteilt eingesetzt als z.B. Briten, die dieser Liste nach wohl nur saufen oder bescheissen bzw. beides   ::

----------


## schiene

was mich auch wundert ist,das es keine Straftaten wegen Schlägerein gibt!?
Naja,vielleicht werden da keine Anzeigen gemacht und es wird so geregelt.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich halte das nicht fuer gut, wenn die Namen hier veroeffentlicht werden.
Wenn das Phuket Wan vormacht, ist das noch lange keine Berechtigung!

----------

